# Hi This is my first post



## Assidsatora (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, I now became a part of this forum here and I would like to be a part of it. Just love the environment here. Good work by the admin and each member here.

I like the quality of posts provided by memebers and expect I can do that for you all too.
Hope to visit here often.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello!  I look forward to your involvement in our discussions, especially as you hail from the Holy Land of music - Austria!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Polednice said:


> the Holy Land of music - Austria!


Hmm.. Thats a very subjective thing im afraid!!

Welcome indeed, who are some of your favourite composers?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Hmm.. Thats a very subjective thing im afraid!!?


Ha, with the way all of our discussions go, I think everyone should copy and paste "The following statement is entirely subjective" to the beginning of every post!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Assidsatora said:


> Hello, I now became a part of this forum here and I would like to be a part of it. Just love the environment here. Good work by the admin and each member here.


Aww, gee- shucks, thanks!

Then :thinks: "I'm not sure- seems too much like 'slinging-it,' spider-sense tingling."

Checks user-profile: Biography- Man, Location- Austria, Interests- Assidsatora, Occupation- Austria.

_That's_ not promising- let's look a little further...

Account of known spammer. :sigh:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Say Chi, I see that already you have declare war against that guy. Very characteristic of you. You are like those sergeants that on the first day with conscripts he don't know, first thing he does is shout, insult and humilliate
them.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Would you have preferred that he retained his account,
so that he could SPAM our board like he's SPAMMED another one??

A matter of policy... known spammers are prohibited from Talk Classical.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

whoa how did you find that out?


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

icq #...... who uses icq these days!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> whoa how did you find that out?


Like many Message Boards, we have a set of SPAM-countermeasures, the details of which aren't really a fit matter for public discussion. Spammers typically do not publicly share the details of their Forum-subverting measures (but we learn a little bit more about their ways all the time), and we certainly won't aid spammers by openly expounding on our countermeasures.

Oh, the TC staffers all have to pick up the trash left here, every day. But it's really better when we can deny access to known litterbugs before they get too far inside the city limits, so to speak.


----------

